# 50 mbit/s - Repeater halbiert die Geschwindigkeit!



## bp1tch3r (13. September 2016)

Hallo,
über Vodafone beziehe ich momentan eine 50mbit/s-Leitung von der auch meistens bis zu 47 ankommen - wenn man im Erdgeschoss ist (Router steht im Keller).
Ab dem 1.OG kommen jedoch nur noch um die 30mbit/s an, weswegen ich einen alten Repeater (Fritz! 300E) ausgegraben habe. Wenn ich diesen nun direkt im 1.OG an der Treppe anschließe, wo ich normalerweise ein gutes Signal bekomme, wird das Signal zwar verstärkt, die Geschwindigkeit jedoch nochmal reduziert (ca. 25mbit/s). Soweit ich es verstanden habe unterstütz dieser jedoch auch den WLAN N Standart, dieser sollte doch eigentlich schnell genug sein. Hat jemand eine Idee?
Vielen Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## DerLachs (13. September 2016)

Es ist normal, dass ein Repeater die Geschwindigkeit halbiert.


----------



## -RedMoon- (13. September 2016)

ist normal. Es gibt auch Repeater mit 2 Bändern( 2,4/5GHz), die das unterbinden, funktionieren aber nicht an jedem Router, da meist ein 5GHz Band zur Verbindung zum Router benötigt wird. Das 2,4GHZ Band verstärkt dann dein normales WLAN. Im Prinzip ist das ein Access-Point ohne irgendwelche Kabelverbindungen. Ob es die als 2,4/2,4GHz gibt, weiß ich nicht.
 Kannst aber auch PowerLAN mit eingebautem Access Point benutzen: AVM FRITZ!Powerline 546E / 510E WLAN Set /: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Gibts sicher auch von anderen Herstellern günstiger und mit GBit LAN


----------



## bp1tch3r (13. September 2016)

d.h. ein Powerline Adapter mit Acess-Point würde etwas helfen? Ich habe bereits ein Powerline Netzwerk mit 3 Adaptern, allerdings ohne Acess Point, das wäre dann natürlich eine Alternative.

EDIT:
TP-Link TL-WPA4220 AV500 Wifi Powerline Netzwerkadapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
was wäre mit diesem hier?


----------



## -RedMoon- (14. September 2016)

ja, das würde helfen.
Ich nutze auch TP-Link, allerdings die 1000Mbit Variante. Von der Wohnung bis zum Keller (zwei Stockwerke) bekomme ich unten immer noch knapp 150Mbit raus.
Was mir an TP-Link nicht gefällt, ist die Software, die Hardware ist aber top


----------



## bp1tch3r (15. September 2016)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ja, das würde helfen.
> Ich nutze auch TP-Link, allerdings die 1000Mbit Variante. Von der Wohnung bis zum Keller (zwei Stockwerke) bekomme ich unten immer noch knapp 150Mbit raus.
> Was mir an TP-Link nicht gefällt, ist die Software, die Hardware ist aber top



150Mbit/s von wie vielen ursprünglich? Sorry dass ich frage, würde mich nur interessieren ob es sich wirklich lohnt.


----------



## -RedMoon- (15. September 2016)

Die Quelle macht 1GBit brutto


----------

